# Gotta love that diesel!!!



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Boy I love my powerstroke diesel!! Just came back from a trip, drove 647 miles on one 38 gallon tank before filling up when the fuel light came on!


----------



## slingshot (Apr 11, 2000)

maybee its me kirby .but that dont look like a lawn truck it looks like a old mans camper puller


----------



## slingshot (Apr 11, 2000)

but it is a ford and it is a diesel. why would you want to bang it up like that.are those pics when it was brand new.how about after a couple of months of use any changes.like dents or scratches.i think my trucks are only getting about 3 or 4 mpg


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Slingshot, most of the photos were taken around March, it had 40000 miles I think. It now has almost 47000 miles and looks the same. I could have bought a car and a "real" lawn truck, but, I have a nice truck that my company pays for and I did not want to drive a car anyway, except for the PT Cruiser every once and a while.  In a few years I plan on buying a "real" lawn truck and I will have my truck paid for. I take very good care of my truck and clean it every week


----------

